# Sire Marcus Miller Basses



## thedonal (Jun 27, 2017)

Anyone here had some experience with these? Coming to Andertons in the UK in September. Having played a Squier Jazz Bass I loved recently, I started hankering for one. Then these appeared.

The reviews I've seen have all been nothing short of amazing. I'm wondering if there's anyone had one for acouple of years and can give testiment to their reliability over a period of time... 

Ta

Me


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 27, 2017)

I've heard they're very good, Scotts bass lessons, on youtube just did a review of them. Check it out.


----------



## iamaom (Jun 27, 2017)

Haven't used one but I'd take one over a squire or MiM fender any day. People over at talkbass can't praise them enough and Marcus even uses one live.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 27, 2017)

I hear nothing but good things about them. Providing my work shenanigens doesn't go t!ts up, I'll be considering the Vintage 7. Looks like a lovely beast


----------



## Radau (Jun 28, 2017)

I played one, it was actually quite nice


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2017)

Another bonus is that it's good to have an affordable J with a good preamp system.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 29, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## marcwormjim (Jun 29, 2017)

Indubitably.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jul 3, 2017)

A friend of mine got the 5 string version from the US, its one of the best and most versatile bass's out there without a doubt. The price is nothing for what you, Id normally pay 1000$ for something like this.


----------



## Veldar (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah they kinda rock, a friend of mine that owns Ken Smith and Fodera basses rates them so...


----------



## Sanrek (Jul 27, 2017)

Spent some time trying the v7 4 and 5 strings versions alongside two MIJ and a MIA Fender J-bass.

Thought they were definitely very nice basses, action, finish, hardware...everything was perfectly made and the stock electronic was impressive.

...Then the shop owner told me their price and I fell out of the chair. For the money I don't see a lot of things that can compete, especially in Europe.


----------



## Timmy-Scandi (Aug 2, 2017)

Did somebody tra the fretless ones?


----------



## thedonal (Mar 22, 2018)

A bit of a necrobump. 

Finally got a Sire V7 4 string- swamp ash. The jazz bass model.

Love it so far- not had it plugged in much, but it plays great. 

I think it needs a bit of relief adjustment- it does look rather (though not completely) straight. The E string is a touch higher than I'd like, but I'll get there with setup.

Playing it in the shop (through a MarkBass amp), it sounded stunning- the mid sweep in the active circuit is really powerful in tone shaping. Can get a nice round, middly sound out of it- just what I love in my bass.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 23, 2018)

Well shit, I knew I needed a new bass eventually after I sold my MIC J-bass to help fund my Talman, and wanted to keep it affordable. Now I'm gassing for these!

And I fuckin' love Marcus Miller. If you only know him for these basses, you should check him out. He's a damn funk machine.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Mar 23, 2018)

And _dashing _in a brimmed hat.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 23, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> And _dashing _in a brimmed hat.


Now, that you mention it, I don't think I've ever seen him without a hat haha. Maybe that's where his mojo comes from.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 23, 2018)

He is a damn good bassist.

And I'm discovering a LOT of funk at the moment. Getting my grooooooove on!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 23, 2018)

The Sire stuff is surprisingly solid, they're like the LTD EC1000 of J-Bass copies.

I'm a cynical fuck that was totally expecting them to be mediocre, but I've yet to play an objectively bad one. The woods can be dull, weight can be all over the place and fit and fishing flaws [minor] are common, but they all played and sounded _right_ from what I've messed with.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 23, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Sire stuff is surprisingly solid, they're like the LTD EC1000 of J-Bass copies.
> 
> I'm a cynical fuck that was totally expecting them to be mediocre, but I've yet to play an objectively bad one. The woods can be dull, weight can be all over the place and fit and fishing flaws [minor] are common, but they all played and sounded _right_ from what I've messed with.


Max, where have you seen them in MKE?? I frequent Music Go Round in Greenfield, Cream City Music, and Guitar Center in Brookfield, but haven't seen them anywhere, although I haven't specifically looked for them either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 23, 2018)

InCasinoOut said:


> Max, where have you seen them in MKE?? I frequent Music Go Round in Greenfield, Cream City Music, and Guitar Center in Brookfield, but haven't seen them anywhere, although I haven't specifically looked for them either.



I played them down at CME in Chicago.

I think Cream City posted something on social media about getting them in too, but I haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 23, 2018)

If they did a 6 string M7, I'd be saving for that...


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 23, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I played them down at CME in Chicago.
> 
> I think Cream City posted something on social media about getting them in too, but I haven't been there in awhile.


Sweet, thanks! Any excuse to go to CC is good enough for me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2018)

I ended up buying a V3. Was the last white 4-string they had in stock. Fuck it, needed a J bass, and this had some cool-ass features for the price.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 26, 2018)

How are you finding it so far?

I restrung my Washburn 5 string this weekend (Hammerhead RB2502). Compared to the Sir, it sounds dull as fark! Still a great bass and done me good for the last 16 years, but the Sire has got a nice top end (even unplugged) that makes it much more articulate. Maybe that's swamp ash vs maple. Dunno.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2018)

thedonal said:


> How are you finding it so far?
> 
> I restrung my Washburn 5 string this weekend (Hammerhead RB2502). Compared to the Sir, it sounds dull as fark! Still a great bass and done me good for the last 16 years, but the Sire has got a nice top end (even unplugged) that makes it much more articulate. Maybe that's swamp ash vs maple. Dunno.



Didn't get it yet.  Just ordered it last night on impulse. Should be in friday.

I bought the V3 so it's a mahogany body. Hoping that doesn't make it sound dull or anything. The appealing thing about them to me is they're supposed to be very bright, midrangey, and lively sounding. Depending on how much I like the V3, I might spend a little extra and get the V7 to go with it.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 26, 2018)

I didn't realise the V3 was Mahogany. Be an interesting difference to the tone. The preamp has got enough to bring some nice top and mid into it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2018)

thedonal said:


> I didn't realise the V3 was Mahogany. Be an interesting difference to the tone. The preamp has got enough to bring some nice top and mid into it.



I've read some reviews saying the V3 still sounds very similar to the V7 due to the pickups and preamp. 

I'm strongly considering the V7 5-string depending on how much I like the V3.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 27, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've read some reviews saying the V3 still sounds very similar to the V7 due to the pickups and preamp.
> 
> I'm strongly considering the V7 5-string depending on how much I like the V3.



Nice! There's a bit of me that still thinks I should'a got the 5. But I may look at the M7 for that. Looks very fancy in blue. 

Though I'd also like a hollow body bass at some point. I fell in love with the bass sound on the Small Faces Nut Gone album. Gorgeous.

There are too many musical instruments, you know, guitars...basses....synths....and not enough money and space in the world.

For now!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've read some reviews saying the V3 still sounds very similar to the V7 due to the pickups and preamp.
> 
> I'm strongly considering the V7 5-string depending on how much I like the V3.



Take a look at Bassmods basses too. Similar price range as Sire and TONS of options. 

I did a setup on a trio of them for a local player and they were really solid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take a look at Bassmods basses too. Similar price range as Sire and TONS of options.
> 
> I did a setup on a trio of them for a local player and they were really solid.



I'm checking their website. Their cheapest 5-string is $1000.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm checking their website. Their cheapest 5-string is $1000.



It's kinda like Rondo. They get batches of stuff and the cheaper stuff goes quick.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's kinda like Rondo. They get batches of stuff and the cheaper stuff goes quick.



Ah.

Well fuck. 



I was hoping to keep things ~$500, so the Sires were pushing it. They seem like they'd be specced perfectly. Curious about how well the low B stays defined.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 27, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take a look at Bassmods basses too. Similar price range as Sire and TONS of options.
> 
> I did a setup on a trio of them for a local player and they were really solid.



I came accross them a month ago and been GASing (strangely since fender) for one. Mainly because they do a lot of MJ pickup configurations, and they also do a 24 fret one with a proper body shape, with a extended upper horn instead of leaving the upper horn as a standard 21 fret one. They seem pretty solid from all the videos Ive seen and all the players that the use them. Plus you can go "custom" by not that much really, an actually affordable price thats not a 8K$ thing



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm checking their website. Their cheapest 5-string is $1000.



and?, thats a pretty reasonable great price. Not too expensive not too cheap, for waht it seems a good quality bass thats pretty cheap. Considering an Ibanez premium SR is 200$-ish more.

also you make it look like the 1K$ is like one model and then everything spikes up. If you look at their current stock everything is on the 1000-1200$ price plus a few in the 900$. pretty nice looking ones, but yeh you might need to compromise on a spec or color finish, but hey at elast you got cool stuff thats not the same 4 Fender colors

now if you looking at a 500$ bass, then yeh these are not for you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2018)

Like I said, $1000 is already way passed my limit. I'm not looking for something super fancy.  I just want a decent 5-string Jazz with a solid low B string. I'm not in a situation where I can blow $1000+ for an instrument I'd barely use.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 27, 2018)

fair enough  missed that part of budget.

any specific reason you want a Jazz bass?..... many other cool basses out there that wont neck dive to oblivion on your lap, plus lighter too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> fair enough  missed that part of budget.
> 
> any specific reason you want a Jazz bass?..... many other cool basses out there that wont neck dive to oblivion on your lap, plus lighter too



Because I just love the looks and feel Jazz basses.  Plus I dig the tone of double-J pickups. 

Plus that's just something you don't see everyday. A 5-string J.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 27, 2018)

fair enough, but you can also find JJ in a non-fender style bass too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> fair enough, but you can also find JJ in a non-fender style bass too



Yeah but nothing looks as cool as a Jazz to me. :ugh
Although I was considering the MTD Kingston Saratoga, but then I wouldn't have the 3-band EQ that sold me on the Sire. 

I'm tempted to just order a Sire down the road, and if I don't like it, just sell it. But the reviews seem super solid for what I want.


----------



## SamSam (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm really tempted to pick up a fretless and it's only gotten worse now I've seen the P7 configuration!

I can't decide on a finish though, but they sound great in all the videos and really do fit my preferences right now. 

Anyone had first hand experience with the fretless models?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2018)

Well I caved in and bought a G&L L2500 instead. Heard great things about it for aggressive sounds, so I'mma put the V7 5STR on hold. Still have the V3 on it's way for tomorrow. 



SamSam said:


> I'm really tempted to pick up a fretless and it's only gotten worse now I've seen the P7 configuration!
> 
> I can't decide on a finish though, but they sound great in all the videos and really do fit my preferences right now.
> 
> Anyone had first hand experience with the fretless models?



I've seen great reviews for the P7, FWIW. A lot of people saying it's one of their favorite P/Js or that they prefer it over the V7.


----------



## SamSam (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks dude, my Dingwall has the PJ config and I absolutely love it. The P7 is really ticking all of the boxes!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2018)

SamSam said:


> Thanks dude, my Dingwall has the PJ config and I absolutely love it. The P7 is really ticking all of the boxes!



I was watching video. The P7 sounded a bit more even, while the V7 had more mids and less highs. Surprised me because I was expecting the opposite. The P7 had a more modern vibe going on.


----------



## iron blast (May 21, 2018)

I originally was looking into these but the price has gotten high enough that I'll pass and just mod my warwick rock basses I like their look hardware and sound signature better then a sire j bass any way and the sire m7 5 strings are just too pricey


----------

